# MPEG TS Multicast



## direktorn (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi,
I'm just taking a shot in the dark here...

Does any Tivo have the ability to stream multicast from any tuner? Currently I'm encoding the HDMI output from my Tivo using an broadcast encoder creating a single MPEG-TS stream that i can packetage (HLS and DASH) and use in my Iphone app allowing me to watch live content wherever I want. I'd like to skip that encoding part as the channels are already transport streams and could be IP based internally in the Tivo?

Any toughts?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

From a tuner, real time, without recording? No


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Technically it does, since the Mini can stream live TV, but no one has figured out how to access it.


----------

